
The Q-BAL programming language - zephyrfalcon
https://mirrors.talideon.com/articles/qbal/
======
oddity
I haven't fully read through the article yet, but on the topic of FIFO-based
models of computation, there are queue automatons and Post-Tag systems:

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queue_automaton](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queue_automaton)
[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tag_system](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tag_system)

------
mike_garrity
This reminds me of a CPU architecture that Bill Wulf did back in the late
80's.

[http://digitalcollections.library.cmu.edu/awweb/awarchive?ty...](http://digitalcollections.library.cmu.edu/awweb/awarchive?type=file&item=362312)

It had some really interesting ideas for hiding latency.

